# Nova página web sobre meteo



## triskelion (18 Out 2008 às 23:27)

Oi pessoal.

Este é o meu novo site de meteorologia. Espero k enviem sujestões e comentários.

link: http://www.meteopt.somee.com/

Luis Constantino


----------



## Vince (21 Out 2008 às 02:10)

O site está bem feito, parabéns. Mais um dos muitos sites de Meteo em Portugal. Quantos mais melhor, a família vai crescendo. Se precisar de ajuda e apoio técnico ou de infraestrutura e recursos para desenvolver ainda mais o site, pode contar com a gente, pois já apoiamos actualmente muitos outros sites.

Mas já agora, não havia nome mais original para dar ao site que "Meteopt" ?


----------



## triskelion (21 Out 2008 às 22:25)

Por acaso só descobri este forum depois de já ter o site on-line.

Estava a escrever o site na barra de endereços e esqueci-me do somee e vim aki parar....

Muitos parabens pelo vosso site.

Já agora conhecem algum site fixe que aloje páginas Publisher de graça? É que estes gajos da somee meteram na minha página principal um anúncio do google e a minha página só se consegue ver nalguns computadores se andarmos com a barra para a direita...

Luis


----------

